# My oil paintings



## adonin

Hi, i'm a new at this place, so i wanna say hallo and hopefully you'll view some of my works here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeon6th/collections/72157632324957290/


----------



## adonin

"Structure" (2013)


----------



## corydulos

Hello adonin, 

I mean absolutely no offense, however despite the signature indicating otherwise, I was wondering was any portion of this painting done with the canvas turned upside down?


----------



## adonin

I always turning the canvas while i paint, but this is how it should be seen at the finale. There is different reasons why i'm doing this: to achieve balance in composition, "strange" effects, 3D feeling, etc. This is not kind of an "easy" art so it's completely understandable why some people dark-minded, but it has it's audience. I'm pretty satisfied how it turned out so i can't be offended. Thank you.


----------



## corydulos

Okay. I suppose, the 'sky blue' used in the piece provoked me to think of turning the pic around (effortless to do as I mostly browse this site on my cell)....well that as well as the title, as the structure (apart from the obvious confines of the canvas) did not immediately speak to me.


----------



## adonin

A little bit provoked maybe.. but it's beautiful isn't it?


----------



## aruna

Ya it was very beautiful creativity........


----------



## adonin

"Obelisk" (2013)


----------



## corydulos

Okay I love this! The look and feel reminds me of two my heroes in contemorary art: Syd Mead and Richard Corben.


----------



## adonin

Thank you! Wasn't familiar with those artists. I liked Syd Mead.


----------



## ncartco

It was awesome paintings.


----------



## adonin

Thanks!!! That was quite an experiment..


----------



## chinujhon

All the shared paintings are amazing.. I like all your arts..


----------



## Jewel Carina

You are well on your way with your painting abilities.


----------



## tricky raven

adonin said:


> "Structure" (2013)


Wow I 'love' this! It pulls me in...shifts my perceptions


----------



## adonin

Well.. thanks a lot! This is very refreshing, due to my unfortunate over a month break from painting.


----------



## icanvas

Such a beautiful creativity. I am now fan of your painting. Head off to you.


----------



## GaleriasdeArte

*Nice paintings*

These are really some nice paintings. Thanks for sharing them with us. If you want to promote and sell your paintings, you can also visit (link removed) and post them there or you can simply visit (link removed) to look at more nice paintings by great artists.


----------



## APA

cool paintings...first one seems to be an abstract and the second is more near to surrealism...correct me if i am wrong. awesome work!


----------



## adonin

APA said:


> cool paintings...first one seems to be an abstract and the second is more near to surrealism...correct me if i am wrong. awesome work!


Hallo APA, you're right! Thank you!


Year 2014. "Orient Express". Hope you'll like it


----------



## adonin

_The painting is reworked! (previous post edited).
_


----------



## marshal

*Contemporary figrative art painting*

awesome painting this is just like the shadow of that can easily reflect that atmosphere which we can easily find in our dream..


----------



## daniellemorrison

adonin said:


> "Obelisk" (2013)


This is great painting adonin.


----------



## AZACRYLIC

Thats a good piece of work -i think its good to let others know what the size is, what medium you used and if its on canvas or something else.
Said with a smile


----------



## adonin

Thanks mates! - been productive lately.. soon 

AZACRYLIC oil on canvas, 80x100cm, 70x90cm or 80x80cm. Additional info could be found here


----------



## AZACRYLIC

So, see, thats what happens with work when it get into the abstract or when rules are used to convey whats in a particular mind set. Its not wrong just harder to judge Things have to resinate with the viewer or else you get questions - and you can not take offense because you didn't make the viewer understand. 
Just my thinking said with a smile.


----------



## adonin

I see, however it resonate with you one way or another if it trigger a response. Thats what is abstract all about to address your mind to a fiction reality, to explore things, go beyond the usual.. It where you evolving, not staying still but moving. I don't want to copy reality I want to create.


----------



## adonin

"Evening At The Sea" (2014)


----------



## photoman

I also love the Obelisk, but the "Structure" although I did not dislike it, I also would have been tempted to turn it around so that the blue was at the top of the painting.


----------



## Marielle Collins

Great work. I think I like "The Obelisk" most, the colours are really beautiful ...


----------



## adonin

Okay, okay )) "Structure" was an experiment, think of blue as a methane lake for instance  Thank you very much, photoman, Marielle Collins !


----------



## adonin

"Phantasma"
Year Created: 2014
Category: Painting
Medium: Oil on canvas
Dimensions: 70x100cm
http://www.saatchiart.com/adonin


----------



## Traffic NYC

Great Painting Guys keep it up


----------



## adonin

Ancient Dreams by aeon6th, on Flickr


----------



## Lauralight

I see a statue of liberty like form in the second piece! *Isn't this a roar shak test?


----------



## adonin

Lauralight said:


> I see a statue of liberty like form in the second piece! *Isn't this a roar shak test?


Do you mean rorschach test? Yes, it could be that too


----------



## vd90

Wow its simply awesome peace of art


----------



## SSFT

Its beautiful a little different


----------



## adonin

Thanks for the feedback, guys


----------



## TerryCurley

*Wow*

Beautiful work. I love the Extraterrestrial album and all the other posted here. I'm in awe of you folks.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Wow*

So Unique, I love every one of them.


----------



## adonin

TerryCurley, thanks so much!


----------



## adonin

"Meltwater"
Year Created: 2015
Category: Painting
Medium: Oil on canvas
Dimensions: 70x100cm
*
Behind the idea of this painting is a natural event. Icebound land comes alive under the influence of solar heat.

http://www.artistforum.com/[url=htt...url][url=https://flic.kr/p/r4m1h7]"Meltwater""Meltwater" by aeon6th, on Flickr


----------



## adonin

"Substrata"
Year Created: 2015
Category: Painting
Medium: Oil on canvas
Dimensions: 70x100cm


----------



## TerryCurley

I love your work Adonin.


----------



## Clinoart

Hello, nice works.


----------



## adonin

"Throne"
Year Created: 2015
Category: Painting
Medium: Oil on canvas
Dimensions: 70x100cm

"Throne" by aeon6th, on Flickr


----------



## chanda95

You work throws me because you said it was done with oil but it is so soft and flowy that it feels almost like watercolor. Really nice work.


----------



## adonin

Yes, it is an oil painting and I have used a sketch on this one, and btw on the previous one too, you can find sketches here http://www.artistforum.com/pen-ink-drawing/my-ink-drawings-1169/page6/#post51186 It isn't my usual work where experimenting a lot, mixing and making layers... so this one turned out more clean and transparent. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## TerryCurley

Beautiful, I love the light colors. It gives the impression of cut glass, so unique.


----------



## adonin

TerryCurley said:


> cut glass


 Thanks so much! There is someone who told me the same thing..


----------



## adonin

"House Of Perception"
-The world of transcendental matter, where feelings take the form and gain its virtual home.-
Year Created: 2015
Category: Painting
Medium: Oil on canvas
Dimensions: 70x100cm


----------



## TerryCurley

All your pictures are so amazing Adonin and this one is not an exception. The way you use colors and shapes is genius.


----------



## adonin

Thank you so much for the feedback, Terry!


----------



## FanKi

"House of perception" Great name for that painting. I like it!
I'm foundind some kind of... "creepy faces" along the painting... are they on purpose or i'm just going crazy? >.< Whatever it is, on purpose or not, they truly combine


----------



## adonin

FanKi, thank you for your feedback. Yes, i'm aware of the "faces" and i'm glad you've spotted it. As this painting was done without preconsived idea but went through a sort of evolution in a real time, none of the elements "on puprose". what i did it's just a corellation between already existed elements and It's became a part of composition. The painting has a different levels of viewing - one is from distance and without paying attension to details and the second is a deep contemplation.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

FanKi said:


> "House of perception" Great name for that painting. I like it!
> I'm foundind some kind of... "creepy faces" along the painting... are they on purpose or i'm just going crazy? >.< Whatever it is, on purpose or not, they truly combine


 @FanKi I don't see them so you're getting crazy....just kidding..hehe...:biggrin:

I love your paintings adonin..  more please..


----------



## adonin

Melody Jeoulex said:


> @FanKi I don't see them so you're getting crazy....just kidding..hehe...:biggrin:
> 
> I love your paintings adonin..  more please..


Lol This is classic... Do the face of the mars really exist or it's an illusion of our brain? We search for familiar patterns everywhere even in a dirty wall. But the wall is just dirty you know... ))


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

adonin said:


> Lol This is classic... Do the face of the mars really exist or it's an illusion of our brain? We search for familiar patterns everywhere even in a dirty wall. But the wall is just dirty you know... ))


 @adonin I really can't see any [email protected]@..but seeing patterns everywhere even in a dirty wall..I seriously can relate to that.(I think everyone does)..but then I would get insecure 'cause even that dirty wall can do better art than I do..haha..


----------



## adonin

Melody Jeoulex said:


> @adonin I really can't see any [email protected]@..but seeing patterns everywhere even in a dirty wall..I seriously can relate to that.(I think everyone does)..but then I would get insecure 'cause even that dirty wall can do better art than I do..haha..


That's right! We can't do anything better than nature, we can only rearrange things.


----------



## FanKi

Ok. Now I must tell my psychologist that I'm seeing faces on someone else art pieces :vs_shocked:


----------



## adonin

Then we all must visit psychologist. I always hear people saying they see "something" here and there in my pictures... And guess what? They all see different things, faces, horses... Of course there is always someone who see nothing, but it only proves that we all so different.


----------



## Lana24

Very beautiful


----------

